# Uhura Kidded!



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

She had one tiny little girl. Her name is Quinoa (pronounced keen-WAH) and she's totally cute! I was so surprised when I went out this morning to find that Uhura had kidded in the pen with the other goats. A full search of the pen did not produce anymore kids.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How CUTE!  Congratulations, she's adorable!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to to the world lil Quinoa!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Aww she's so cute! Love the name! Are you on a "grains" theme, or did you just think it matched her?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE  Congratulations...mama did very well keeping her safe too


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

She's beautiful! Absolutely love her markings, congrats


----------



## letisha (Jan 30, 2013)

Love! What an adorable little girl!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*More Pictures of Quinoa*

Went out to check on Quinoa and took some pictures of her. She's nursing really well and is walking around in her purple sweater


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! A real cutie!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable...congrats!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

She's just a perfect little thing, isn't she?


----------



## Nicoon (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats! She is too cute!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I swear she's GRINNING from ear to ear! That is too cute!!! She's SMILING!!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*New pictures of Quinoa*

Isn't she just the cutest?

Uhura is doing GREAT. Lots of milk for Quinoa and just the best momma like usual


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

hehe, one more


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She looks like she is just so happy all the time lol!

What a gorgeous baby.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Ooh she looks NAUGHTY! I love her!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

So beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness. She is sooo cute!!


----------

